# leopard gecko calcium/vitamins



## maxdack (Mar 10, 2014)

hi i have recently got a leopard gecko im a little confused at what vitamins to use calcium with or without d3 and when to use them, also do i need to put some calcium in here tank in a milk bottle lid ? please could u advise me what the best brand is?


----------



## efcseany (Apr 9, 2013)

maxdack said:


> hi i have recently got a leopard gecko im a little confused at what vitamins to use calcium with or without d3 and when to use them, also do i need to put some calcium in here tank in a milk bottle lid ? please could u advise me what the best brand is?


You should be dusting their food with a vitamin supplement, such as Nutrobal every other feeding. Ideally, without D3 as they are nocturnal. However, I believe D3 will not have too much of an effect on them (however, don't quote me and if someone can correct me, that would be appreciated)

As for calcium - I would leave a lid's worth in the vivarium at all times. This way, they are not being depleted of the source.

Take care,


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

sorry but you seem really confused about this.

D3 is essential to life in all life forms. Leos Are NOT nocturnal but are crepuscular and as such like most living things have a defined and active relationship with the sun.

with a source of D3 Ca simply cannot be assimilated and used at all. there is very little point in feeding any Ca without the inclusion of D3. 

D3 can of course be provided for with the inclusion of a UVB source which then starts a reaction within the animals body which then causes D3 to be produced and used in a safe way inside of the body and cannot be over supplied.

or you can use synthetic dietary supplements including a source of D3. This does work but you need defined parameters as dietary D3 can in theory be over supplied to toxic levels.

so to confirm you Do need a source of D3 or the Ca is wasted.

John


----------

